# three beverage bottles found in the Bronx



## dibdib (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey there. New to the world of bottles, but I'm enjoying getting familiarized with the science of bottle ID.  
 However, three bottles I found around the northwest Bronx are giving me a little trouble in discovering some details or history about them. I decided it may be easiest to bring my unanswered questions to the experts. I am trying to resize my pics so I can upload them, but until then the details are below. Any thoughts are appreciated, thanks!

 The first bottle is an entirely embossed 7up bottle (green, with no applied color). I checked out some links that some users posted on here, but this bottle didn't seem to fit the categories on those links (this bottles shape is different than any I have found, as it has a very stout neck ).
 Bottle#1 Details: 
 Neck - "7up ( 7 bubbles) , No Deposit No Return" 
 Bottle- "7 up (7 bubbles and a circled R) You like it - It likes you , One Pint"
 Base- "Not to be Refilled, 14 CK- 18805  , 67"

 The other two are local, but couldn't find much info.

 Bottle # 2 Details:
 "Tavolilla Bros Inc. 
 Tuckahoe, N.Y. 
 High Grade Beverages
 Contents 8 Fl Oz."
 Patented May 11 1926 , 65948 (this is pretty hard to read, so one number may be off)
 Base- 3 , (symbol almost like a zero with an eye shape through it) , 46 , Registered, 1.

 Bottle #3 Details: 
 "U-N0-US
 Bruckner Beverages, Inc.
 406-414 E 161st St. 
 New York
 Registered
 Contents 8 fl oz."
 Base- G in a square, 178-3


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello Katy,

 Welcome to the Blue Bayou of Bottles, and thanks for telling us of your finds.

 #1 is a 1967 7 Up NDNR. Does it look like one of the first 2 in this photo"





From.

 #2 was made in 1946 by the Owns Illinois Glass Co. at the Fairmont, WVa plant. Tavolilla Bros. made a popular line of fruit flavored sodas under the Leewood brand name.

 #3 was made by the Glenshaw Glass Works, possibly in 1943. Here's some Bruckner genealogical information.  The Tammany Hall conection is of interest.


----------



## dibdib (Feb 15, 2012)

GREAT info, thanks so much! [] I'm glad I decided to post them. I'm looking forward to checking out that link about Bruckner's bottle geneology link. As for the 7up, I have the second one in the line up you posted. Thanks again for lending your expertise!


----------

